# Cutting back pup's meals



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

My pup, Fiona, is now 6 1/2 months old. I stopped by the vets office to use their scale and she weighs 66 lbs.! Wow! I can't believe how big she's gotten. I've still been feeding her 3 times a day, 2 raw chicken backs, vegetables, vitamin supplements and some yogurt in each meal. She's lean and strong. Should I be cutting back to twice a day now?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> My pup, Fiona, is now 6 1/2 months old. I stopped by the vets office to use their scale and she weighs 66 lbs.! Wow! I can't believe how big she's gotten. I've still been feeding her 3 times a day, 2 raw chicken backs, vegetables, vitamin supplements and some yogurt in each meal. She's lean and strong. Should I be cutting back to twice a day now?


Well, I have a full-grown GSD who weighs the same as your pup :lol: .... but that's not relevant, of course. That's his body type.

Is she overweight? By lean and strong, do you mean that if you look down from above, you see a well-defined "waist"? And from the side, a good "tuck-up" behind the ribcage?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. It's the amount of food, of course, rather than the number of meals, that matters. But I'm sure that's what you meant.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I can feel her rib cage. She's definitely NOT fat. She runs like she stole something. 

At what point should I cut back?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> I can feel her rib cage. She's definitely NOT fat. She runs like she stole something.
> 
> At what point should I cut back?


Puppy folks will know. I have read opinions about 2 meals starting at 4-6 months, but I'm not a puppy expert.

The amount, though -- the only reason to cut that back would be putting on weight.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've usually gone to two meals a day at around 6 months, I don't ever feed just once a day (not that there's anything wrong with that), I just prefer to feed twice a day.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed twice a day at 5 months or so and once a day starting around 10-12 months.

As others have said, the amount shouldn't change unless she is a chunky monkey.


----------

